# redsail vinyl cutter plotter need it to work with corel draw



## justq

hey there lol

Im still new to this site but i was wondering if anyone can help me to get me redsail plotter to work with GD 12 to cut sraight from the apllication. I used windows xp and to be honest im tied of importing exporting from draw to trace to artcut. I am more proficient at Illustrator CS3 but i think there is no plugin for that.

i have a Redsail cutter plotter 
use the usb to serial cable all drivers in place 
com port 2 is where the cutter is at

if any one can help that would be top de topper 

thank you


----------



## kenimes

Might work setting up a generic GraphTec driver in Printers and Faxes, then configuring Corel to plot through the Graphtec driver.


----------



## justq

Thanks mate tried that and for some reason it wont work a think its not compatible with the plotter. there is the driver that redsail supplies so that it can work through carol draw but i neva got it with mine as i bought from ebay and that seller has dissapeared off the planet for some reason and he had a 100% feedback>strange i thought the same thing.

what i was hoping for is someone on this forum that has a redsail plotter with the driver for CD who can send it to me or somit.

Maybe i have to refraze the tread to get help 

But thank you for your post kenimes well good that pitty it did not work


----------



## HawgDawg

Try installing your plotter as a printer in xp then from corel just print and select your plotter

Dawg


----------



## justq

have tried all that mate the problem is that im using this usb to serial cable thing and even when i use Artcut i have to go through this big process to cut or plot that its reach a point of being a hastle lol 

Thanks tho


----------



## neilmcaliece

Normally you can download lost / missing hardware or printer drivers from the equipment manufacturers website.


----------



## wola_77

hi guy 
pls did anyone get the Redsail vinyl cutting plotter to work on corel draw? i have the Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting plotter which i got off ebay and it can only print on WinPCSIGN software i will like to use other softwares like corel draw or is there a tutorial for CorelDraw that show you how to add a plug-in. i use a Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting plotter. hope anyone can help with this

regards 
wola


----------



## branstar designz

hey dude... ummmm im thinkin bout buying one of those plotters... advise me.. do or dont???? is it ne gud...


----------



## Nick Horvath

Have you tried using a straight serial cable?

You said that you did have drivers for your cutter. All you need to do is set it up as a printer under printers and faxes. Then when in Corel Draw or AI, you would output to that printer driver.


----------



## Robert H. Bigart

How to cut direct from Illustrator & COREL

Hi Guys

First of all you must get a NULL MODEM CABLE to go from computer to (plotter) cutter.

Make sure it’s a NULL MODEM CABLE and not just a PRINTER CABLE.

Null Modem serial cables allows two DTE or DCE devices to communicate with no conflict in data transmission

Then convert your line weight to the thinnest (the one with 2 ARROWS).

Set all lines at Wireframe.

Export as a .DXF file.


Send your .DXF file to your Printer.

Set your printer preference to your plotter cutter a PRINT.

REMEMBER YOU MUST CUT FROM A .DXF file.

This works for me and I hope it works for you.

Thank You,
Bob Bigart


----------



## plan b

Give this a try, there are over 400 drivers here and it launches from Corel, so just make your image in corel and send it over to the cut software and it launches from the Corel toolbar down load the trial and see if it works for you
Downloads | SignCut Productivity Pro


----------



## LB

I have an Ioline plotter and I can cut from Corel by saving as a PLT file. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## jdayson29

Hi there guyz When I bought my redsail plotter it already comes with a USB dongle which supports in printing in CorelDraw.

You can ask redsail about it... 

Cheers!~


----------

